# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 03/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TUẦN TRĂNG MẬT YÊU THƯƠNG*

Giá: 7.778.000 nett/đôi lứa

* Bao gồm:

phòng nghỉ Deluxe Bungalow sang trọng trang hoàng lãng mạnHoa tươi và trái cây chào mừngCác món cốc tay nhiệt đới, bữa ăn tối dưới ánh nến lung linh tại nhà hàng sát biểnCác liệu pháp spa chọn lọc, những chuyến tham quan các thắng cảnh địa phương …

*Lưu ý: Hiệu lực đến 31/12/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*TUẦN LỄ TRI ÂN KHÁCH HÀNG 8/3*

Giá: 1.930.000 VND cho phòng Deluxe Sea(chưa giảm giá)

* Bao gồm:

Giá phòng: Tặng 40% giá phòng.Tặng 50% cho dịch vụ Spa  tại Resort (Package 60’: Sauna, Steam bath, Foot soak
and Jacuzzi)Miễn phí trà, café và 02 chai nước tinh khiết trong phòng mỗi ngày.Miễn phí sử dụng Wireless internet và Business Center Miễn phí sử dụng: hồ bơi, phòng tập đa năngTặng hoa và trái cây mừng sinh nhật khách trong thời gian lưu trú tại Resort.Ở trên 03 đêm  tặng 01 voucher  ăn hoặc uống trị giá 200.000 vnd   tại Nhà hàng Lan Rừng (Lan Rừng Resort & Spa)(Thời hạn áp dụng: Từ ngày 04/03/2012 đến ngày 08/03/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Lopburi - Thành phố hoa mặt trời*

Lopburi nằm ở phía Bắc Thái lan, cách trung tâm Bangkok khoảng 150 km. Trải qua nhiều triều đại, những công trình kiến trúc ở Lopburi trở nên phong phú và đa văn hóa. Dù bị tàn phá nhiều, nhưng Lopburi vẫn còn lại một số đền đài tiêu biểu như đền Phra Prang Sam Yot với kiến trúc Khmer đặc trưng, hay đền Phra Narair Ratchanivet xưa kia từng là cung điện của vua Narai...

Rời phố thị, đến Khao Chin Lae - vùng trồng hoa hướng dương nổi tiếng, đi vào sâu gần chân núi Khao Chin Lae, những cánh đồng hoa trải ra mênh mông ngút mắt, là “vựa” hoa hướng dương lớn nhất của Thái Lan, được trồng để lấy hạt và ép thành dầu.

Khách sạn ở Lopburi

Khách sạn ở khu vực này không có nhiều, Didau giới thiệu cho các bạn khách sạn:

*Lopburi Inn Resort*

Giá: từ 59.16$

Khách sạn nằm ở ngoài trung tâm nên khá yên tĩnh, phù hợp để nghỉ ngơi thư giãn. Khách sạn có hồ bơi đẹp và sạch, nhân viên thân thiện.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

